# JD 185 Hydro won't move



## SBT (May 29, 2011)

My neighbor asked me to look at his 185 Hydro. He said he used it to pull a roller around his lawn and it worked fine before he shut it off to remove the roller. Since he started it again, the tractor has *zero* forward or reverse motion. I checked the belt and found it to be okay and the cooling fan on the tranny appears to be working fine which suggests to me that the tranny isn't seized up. I also checked and confirmed that the tranny "dump valve" is actuating the rod which is pushed into it when the manual transport mode is selected. Another possible "clue" is the fact that now the tractor can be pushed about at will without having to hold the "manual transport" control in its appropriate position while moving the unit. _In essense, it now doesn't move when it is supposed to and does move when it isn't supposed to! _

*Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated*. (Our local JD dealer won't even tell people what spark plug a unit should have because he's afraid he might lose a nickel so I refuse to even think about doing any business with him)


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

First,check the fluid level in the trans.Then,check the dump valve,again,to make sure it's moving the selector shaft,or not.Then,check the input pulley,and make sure that it's actually tuning the shaft,or if the set screw/drive key is sheared off,allowing the pulley to "freewheel"on the shaft.If all of these check out ok, then the trans will have to be removed,and disassembled to chack for internal problems.Let me know what you find,ok?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Question I forgot to ask youoes this tractor have a separate hydro pump,attatched to the engine,or just the pulley to the trans?John deere is really close-mouthed about their products,and the manuals are expensive,even as a download($115)!Any possibility of pics of the trans/pump unit(s)?


----------



## SBT (May 29, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the feedback. The owner did check the fluid level and added some 85-90 multi-viscosity and the level is now too high. I suggested that he drain all of it out and place the correct amount of new fluid into the unit. I don't believe there is any kind of pump attached to the engine. There is a v-belt which connects to the tranny cooling fan via a couple of idler pulleys and the fan appears to be functioning as it should. (The brake disc on the opposite side of the tranny also spins while the engine is running). I'll try to make arrangements to take a few pictures of the unit to see if that will help. Thanks again.

Steve


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Steve,you may find that he has the wrong type of fluid in the trans! My little buggy I built used a Toro hydro trans,and Toro says to use regular sae20/50.My friend's JD 317 has to use Dextron ATF!So,when it,s drained,check it ,and check the owner's manual,or the local dealer,or online.It could be that with the wrong fluid,it hydro-locked,or cavitated.Let me know,ok?


----------

